# Pushing into the bite



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

From a PPD perspective, what is the benefit of the dog pushing into the bite as opposed to pulling on the bite? Thanks.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

A dog that really pushes into the bite is going to really dig into the persons body and it hurts like hell even with a suit on. A dog that pulls is more likely to pull back and be satisfied tugging on a jacket or clothing item.

A dog that naturally pushes is a dog that is really trying to dominate the bite.

The problem I am facing with Yasko is that he pushes nicely, but he doesnt grip with all his might, its like he spends more time focusing on the push than he does on the bite hardness. Its almost like he's trying to push so far in that there's a gag reflex keeping him from crushing down. So not to hijack your thread Patrick, but if anyone else has come accross this with their dog, perhaps include what you did to correct it when replying to Patricks post here


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Mike if you have a foundation already in the pushing in, then I would try going back to a tie out or bungee. Have a strong decoy present when he pushes in and gains some ground, the decoy can pull that bungee so that your dog must bite down hard to keep the ground he took. The bungee is perfect for this. If his grip loosens, he will simply be pulled back, if he holds his grips firmly for a bit, he wins. 

Bryan












Mike Schoonbrood said:


> A dog that really pushes into the bite is going to really dig into the persons body and it hurts like hell even with a suit on. A dog that pulls is more likely to pull back and be satisfied tugging on a jacket or clothing item.
> 
> A dog that naturally pushes is a dog that is really trying to dominate the bite.
> 
> The problem I am facing with Yasko is that he pushes nicely, but he doesnt grip with all his might, its like he spends more time focusing on the push than he does on the bite hardness. Its almost like he's trying to push so far in that there's a gag reflex keeping him from crushing down. So not to hijack your thread Patrick, but if anyone else has come accross this with their dog, perhaps include what you did to correct it when replying to Patricks post here


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats the theory I was going on, but I remember a while ago someone mentioned that if you want a dog to push then you shouldn't keep the line tight as that promotes a pull.

But as you said, the foundation for a push should be there, and the line goes tight when the dog has pushed, so I guess that would make sense. Interesting, thanks. Ofcourse, this is the problem when its your dog: You have to find the decoy that is willing to do what you tell them to do and can do it properly :lol:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

The decoy can also randomly make sharp/hard movements or even start spinning the dog in a circle. Both will promote the dog to really clamp down to hangl on tight. They will still push when they have the chance, but will clamp the rest of the time. 

From a PPD perspective I think a lot of it is "handlers choice" There are pros and cons to each style. As mentioned the dog pushing is going to get more of the person in their mouth, and is going to do some serious crushing damage. A dog who pulls really hard, with a full/hard bite, is going to drag that person all over the place and keep them more off balance, which makes it harder for them to fight back. And if they do have the person in their mouth and not just fabric, they are going to do a lot more tearing pulling.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

while again, slightly off-topic...for PSD, i prefer the pull. often times suspects are under beds, vehicles, boats, kiddie pools, etc. having the dog pull these people out is a tactical advantage to just continuing to chomp and push. 

as for the fabric/clothing thing on pullers. if the dog is trained properly, it's not an issue. 

a lot of the pull/push thing is just preference as kadi said. while it may be true that a "natural" pusher is a more dominant dog, i have seen a lot of time and effort put into a natural puller to make them a pusher for no other reason than this "appearance" of dominance or in the case of KNPV, that is what they like to see. i saw a lot of "natural" pushers being walked all over the field on the back of the decoy's leg. if it's "natural" why do this? 

my dog pulls about 75% of the time and pushes the other 25%. one of the scenarios in a trial we did last year involved a suspect who fires a shot, runs behind some hay bails, throws a blanket over himself, and lays passive on the ground. most dogs did not engage. my dog bit through the blanket, pulled it off of the decoy, let it go, and bit him on the shoulder. so pulling doesn't always mean "equipment focused" or "will only bite clothing on a bad guy"...


----------

